# best CPU monitor software?



## williemyers (Jul 21, 2009)

Aside from "Activity Monitor", what's the best CPU monitor software for Leopard?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 21, 2009)

I like iStat Pro, sometimes MenuMeters.
Here's several different ones: http://www.versiontracker.com/php/q...rch&str=cpu+monitor&srchArea=macosx&submit=Go

You may have to define what 'best' means to you, that's a very subjective term, eh?


----------



## fryke (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd say!  Activity Monitor is best if you want full control over the processes. But what do you want? Just a little graph in your menubar?, then those mentioned by DeltaMac are great.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 21, 2009)

williemyers said:


> ...what's the best CPU monitor software for Leopard?


The "best" is always subjective -- your best is not my best, so in order to fulfill the requirement of "best," you'll need to go into detail about what "best" is:

1) Individual process monitoring?
2) Do you want to monitor RAM usage as well?
3) What kind of output do you want -- graph-based?  Table-based?
4) Do you want real-time monitoring, or after-the-fact reporting?
5) What other specific features are you looking for?


----------



## fryke (Jul 21, 2009)

I want a utility that gives me a small menu item that looks like KITT's scanner, maybe in green. It could even make the swooshing sound from time to time. It should basically tell the user that everything's running according to plan. Sort of a "don't panic" menu item.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 21, 2009)

But green is so... nerdy.  You sure you want to be _that_ nerd? 

What about red?  Maybe _angry_ red... to signify the importance of the CPU itself!


----------



## jbarley (Apr 30, 2010)

Vivvy27 said:


> I can advise you ActyMac DutyWatch Remote. ActyMac DutyWatch captures all keystrokes, makes periodic screen captures of desktops, logs programs that are opened or closed. And also it has remote access.



If the original poster wasn't scared off before, this post otta do it!


----------

